# Good deed



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

One fine, sunny morning, a priest took a walk in the local forest. He was walking by a small stream when, sitting on a nearby toadstool, he noticed a sad, sad-looking frog.

"What's wrong with you?" said the priest.

"Well," said the frog, "the reason I am so sad on this fine day is because I wasn't always a frog"

"Really!" said the priest. "Can you explain?"

"Once upon a time I was an 11 year old Choirboy at your very church. I too was walking by this stream when I was confronted by the wicked witch of the forest. Let me past! I cried, but to no avail. She called me a cheeky little boy and with a flash of her wand, turned me into the frog you now see before you"

"That's an incredible story!" the priest said "Is there no way of reversing the witch's spell?"

"Yes" said the frog "It is said that if a nice kind person would pick me up, take me home, give me food and warmth and a good night's sleep, I would wake up as a boy again"

"Today's your lucky day!" said the priest, and forthwith picked up the frog and took him home. He gave him lots of food, placed him by the fire, and at bedtime put the frog on the pillow beside him. And lo and behold! Miracle of miracles! For, when he awoke next morning, there was the 11 year old Choirboy beside him in bed.

And that, your Honour, is the case for the Defence.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: very good..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I know that one to music - it was a song by Fred Wedlock


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

hahahahahaha awesome

:lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Like iT!

Lol!


----------



## Azraeille (Dec 13, 2008)

Catholic priest jokes never get old do they?

You gotta love a good joke!


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

LOL..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Ya see we christians can laugh at ourselves (it is only a joke)


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

triplefan said:


> Ya see we christians can laugh at ourselves (it is only a joke)


 8) :wink:


----------

